# State Birds (Post your own State (or Province) bird picture that you took here)



## Watchful (Apr 28, 2016)

Baby Cactus Wrens (Arizona State Bird) in a Saguaro Cactus (Arizona State Flower).


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 29, 2016)

I will cheat a little bit.  Here is a Gambels instead of the California.  Close but no cigar.  Pretty crappy photo taken in 2013 with my 60d.  I probably would have deleted this photo if taken today.



IMG_8828-Edit-17.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 29, 2016)

American Robin.CT State Bird.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 29, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> American Robin.


What State? CT?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 29, 2016)

I like the posts, but please name the bird and the state. It's an educational tool for the kids.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 29, 2016)

Oops! fixed.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2016)

Western Meadowlark (_Sturnella neglecta_), is Oregon's official state bird---and ALSO the state bird of Kansas, Montana, Wyoming, North Dakota, and Nebraska. From wikipedia at File:Western Meadowlark.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Western Meadowlark (_Sturnella neglecta_). Taken on Turri Road from the car with a Canon 500mm f/4L and 40D. Kirk window mount and Wimberley Head.
Date 13 March 2008, 12:47  Source Western Meadowlark (Sturnella neglecta) The State bird for Kansas, Montana, Nebraska, North Dakota, Oregon and Wyoming.

Author Kevin Cole from Pacific Coast, USA (en:User:Kevinlcole)
*Camera location*



35° 18′ 55.9″ N, 120° 46′ 33.94″ W View this and other nearby images on: OpenStreetMap - Google Earth
This file is licensed under the Creative Commons Attribution 2.0 Generic license.
You are free:*to share* – to copy, distribute and transmit the work   *to remix* – to adapt the work
Under the following conditions:

*attribution* – You must attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor (but not in any way that suggests that they endorse you or your use of the work).


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2016)

Sure thing. You're most welcome. After a whole day with nothing posted and the thread doing so poorly, I figured it needed some help.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 30, 2016)

I corrected the title to reflect the desired content so maybe we will see some more pictures by members.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2016)

When I POSTED to your thread, you know, after, over 24 hours ofnobody having posted to your thread, in order to BUMP your thread up to the top of Page 1...the title was THIS:



 




			
				Watchful said:
			
		

> I corrected the title to reflect the desired content so maybe we will see some more pictures by members.




How is it, exactly, that you've removed your Post #8 response to me with no sign whatsoever of your post having been edited? 

Also, I thought that the title of a post was NOT user-changeable, without moderator intervention. Yesterday, post #8 was this:


----------



## baturn (May 1, 2016)

Britsh Columbia provincial bird - Steller's 

 Jay


----------



## baturn (May 1, 2016)

Not exactly sure how I screwed that up!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2016)

Twins.LOL


----------



## Watchful (May 1, 2016)

baturn said:


> Not exactly sure how I screwed that up!


Lol Canada's not a fricken state. Just kidding, thanks for contributing.

OK, I changed the title to include provinces as well, this thread will soon have the longest title on the board.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 1, 2016)

Ok Canadian here, but here's a few:

For Ontario, the Loon:





And for Prince Edward Island, the Blue Jay:





And one more for New Brunswick, the chickadee:


----------



## Watchful (May 1, 2016)

Fantastic, thank you so much. 
Now go and have a beer, hoser. Take off  oo, loocoocoocoocoo, oo coocoocoocoocoo, cooooo
(Bob and Doug)


----------



## dxqcanada (May 1, 2016)

Newfoundland - Atlantic Puffin ... eh ?!


----------



## MSnowy (May 2, 2016)

If you've ever driven in MA you've most likely seen our state bird. Blurred not to offend any TPFers

I've been asked Watchful to remove my picture.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 2, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Western Meadowlark (_Sturnella neglecta_), is Oregon's official state bird---and ALSO the state bird of Kansas, Montana, Wyoming, North Dakota, and Nebraska. From wikipedia at File:Western Meadowlark.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> 
> Western Meadowlark (_Sturnella neglecta_). Taken on Turri Road from the car with a Canon 500mm f/4L and 40D. Kirk window mount and Wimberley Head.
> Date 13 March 2008, 12:47  Source Western Meadowlark (Sturnella neglecta) The State bird for Kansas, Montana, Nebraska, North Dakota, Oregon and Wyoming.
> ...



I have a few crappy photos of these guys not worth posting anywhere.  They are beautiful!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 2, 2016)

What a coincidence that CT has that same bird as MSnowy.We also have a thing of no blinker turns or blinker on for the next ten miles and when they turn its the opposite of what the blinker says.Welcome to CT,enter at your own risk.I don't does this though never but I do slam on brakes when I see a sudden photo opportunity.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

If anyone cares, my Puffin shot was take with Fuji Velvia 50 (Canon F-1n + some Canon 300mm f/4) ... some time ago.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 4, 2016)

Michigan State Bird - American Robin

Kind of dirty and beat-up; like a lot of our State.


----------

